# Shoshone running?



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was out there yesterday, the guide companies were all still running it in paddle boats.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Was fine today get off the couch!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's a handy-dandy little resource that our tax dollars pay for:

COLORADO BASIN RIVER FORECAST CENTER

Fine level for Sho Sho.

-AH


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Like the other posters said, running OK. You were looking at the section upstream of the power plant


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

shoshone is literally always running. there might be ice clogging the channels in january, but there is always, always enough water in the run.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Just to be clear,,,, "Hanging Lake Dam" is nothing more than a diversion. Either the Colorado River water is diverted to a pipe going mostly to the powerplant at the top of Shoshone or it is going thru "Hanging Lake Dam" into Barrel Springs, or,,,, some splitting between the two. The "Dam" has essentially nearly zero retention so the question of "When will it be released?" is invalid. Below the powerplant, anything coming down the Colorado River is back into the Colorado River into what we call "Shoshone". Please, anyone correct me if my understanding is incorrect. Or, please explain it better than I can......:-(


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Mike,

This year could possibly be a first. Green Mountain and other CO reservoirs are pretty much tapped out. Releases have been very high for quite a while. Even back to late last year. Everything is being doubled-down to keep Lake Mead above rationing levels.


----------



## ColoradoKayak15 (Oct 7, 2017)

GeoRon said:


> Just to be clear,,,, "Hanging Lake Dam" is nothing more than a diversion. Either the Colorado River water is diverted to a pipe going mostly to the powerplant at the top of Shoshone or it is going thru "Hanging Lake Dam" into Barrel Springs, or,,,, some splitting between the two. The "Dam" has essentially nearly zero retention so the question of "When will it be released?" is invalid. Below the powerplant, anything coming down the Colorado River is back into the Colorado River into what we call "Shoshone". Please, anyone correct me if my understanding is incorrect. Or, please explain it better than I can......:-(




Thank you so many people still believe the dam holds water because of barrel being dry my friends still don’t fully believe me.


----------

